# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ατμοπλοΐα Υιών Γ. Σιγάλα [G.Sigalas Sons S.S.]

## Nicholas Peppas

Ιστορικη και πασιγνωστη ατμοπλοικη εταιρεια του τελους της δεκατετιας του 1940 και της δεκαετιας του 1950 που εγινε γνωστη απο την αγορα και εκμεταλευση δυο πολυαγαπημενων Ελληνικων επιβατηγων, του *Καδιω* και του *Τετη*.

Εχουμε παρουσιασει αλλου την ιστορια των δυο αυτων πλοιων
*Τετη * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62749
*Καδιω * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62462

Ηταν ιδιατερα αγαπητα στην περιοδο 1947− 1952 οταν πολλα απο τα νεωτερα πλοια δεν ειχαν φθασει ακομη στην Ελλαδα, οταν οι"μεγαλες εταιρειες" του Καβουνιδη, των Ποταμιανων, του Νομικου και του Τυπαλδου δεν ειχαν μπει ακομη στον χορο της αγορας (η της παραχωρησεως απο το κρατος λογω επανορθωσεων) νεων (η παλαιοτερων αλλα μεγαλων) πλοιων...

Ωραιες αναμνησεις του πως φτιαχτηκε η εταιρεια εχουν γραφει απο τον φιλο _Roi Baudoin_.




> Πάμε να δούμε την μοναδική περιγραφή της αγοράς του πλοίου από την Καδιώ Σιγάλα. Την περιγραφή την βρίσκουμε στη σελίδα 114 του βιβλίου της εγγονής της, *Καδιώς Κολυμβά,* με *τίτλο "Η Πάνω Μεριά του κόσμου"* (Εκδόσεις: *"Αρμός"*)
> 
> «Ό Σκαρπέτης μέ παρακίνησε νά πάρω κι έγώ δυό βαπόργια, τώρα πού 'ναι συφέρον καί μου επέμενε.  Μου 'πε πώς θά παίρνανε κι ό Κουλουκουντής, κι ό Λαιμός κι ό Στρατής ό Ανδρεάδης κι άλλοι πολλοί, πού τους ήξερα, εκατό βαπόργια θά δώνανε στήν Ελλάδα.  "Ηκαμα τότες πληρεξούσιο τό γιό μου, τόν ¶λέξαντρο, νά πάει στήν Αμερική μαζί τους, νά περιλάβει τά βαπόργια. Δέκα χιγιάδες τόνοι τό καθένα.
>  Πήε καί τά περίλαβε ό Αλέξαντρος καί τά 'φερε στόν Πειραιά, στό τέλος του χρόνου, καί τούς αλλάξαμε τά ονόματα.  Τό 'να τό κάμαμε *«Καδιώ»* καί τ' άλλο *«Σαντορίνη».*  Θυμούμαι πού ήφέρανε τό «Καδιώ» πρώτο κι ήκατέβηκα στό λιμάνι νά τό δώ.  Τέθοιω λογιώ βαπόργια δέν είχα ξαναδεί, μιά σκέτη κουβέρτα, ούτε φορτηγό ούτε ποστάλι. Μου 'ρθε ζάλη καί συφορά τήν πρώτη στιγμή.  Πάντα πάντα ήπροκόψανε αυτά τά βαπόργια.  Μέσα στό 48 δουλεύανε καλά κι ήστειλα γράμμα, σ' έναν έξάδερφο πού 'χω στή Γερμανία, καί του 'γραψα κι ήπηε στά γραφεία, πού πρακτόρευαν τό «Σαντορίνη» καί ζήτησε νά του δώκουν τσοί τιμές, γιά να μου στείλει, νά πάρω ένα βαποράτσι.»


Ιδου λοιπον τα δυο πλοια στην αρχη της καριερας τους οταν ηταν καθαρα και περιποιημενα. Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι μεγεθυνσεις απο αλλες καρτ ποσταλ που παρουσιασα στα θεματα των δυο πλοιων. Και τα δυο πλοια ειναι στο λιμανι της Χιου

*Καδιω
*Cadio.jpg

*Τετη
*Teti.jpg

Μαζι τους και δυο αγγελιες απο τις 8 Μαρτιου και 17 Μαιου 1952. πριν απο ... μολις 57 χρονια!

19520308 Cadio.jpg

19520517 Teti.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Τότε που η μετακίνηση Χανια-Ρέθυμνο -ηράκλειο γινόταν με πλοίο και εμφανίζεται η σύνδεση και η απόσταση με παλιούς χάρτεες
Πια αε λιγότερο από 2 ώρεες φτάνεις χανιά.
ξέρει κανείς πότε τετλειώσανε αυτά τα δρομολόγια;

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να γινόντουσαν -ολο και πιο αραιά- μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '60. Πότε ακριβώς σταμάτησαν δεν το γνωρίζω.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το νόημα αυτών των δρομολογίων ήταν η σύνδεση των τριών λιμανιών μεταξύ τους, όσο η σύνδεση και των τριών με τον Πειραιά.
Ίσως κάποιος παλιότερος να γνωρίζει καλύτερα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τότε που η μετακίνηση Χανια-Ρέθυμνο -ηράκλειο γινόταν με πλοίο και εμφανίζεται η σύνδεση και η απόσταση με παλιούς χάρτεες
> Πια αε λιγότερο από 2 ώρεες φτάνεις χανιά.
> ξέρει κανείς πότε τετλειώσανε αυτά τα δρομολόγια;


Until 1963 there were not many tourists to populate our domestic routes.  Thus, most of the ships from Piraeus were going to all three Cretan ports.  Each  company had its own ship and they were departing almost the same time.  Of course,  there were occasional single departures to just one port, usually Chania or Heralleion, never just to Rethymnon

It was Typaldos who changed everything with Chania then Herakleion and Sophocles Venizelos

I hope this helps

----------


## Trakman

¶ρη και Νικόλα από όσα έχω ακούσει κι εγώ από παλιούς Κρητικούς νομίζω ότι έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λέτε είναι! :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση. Εγκυκλοπαιδικά πάντα η ερώτηση.
εδώ πρώτη χρονιά συνδέθηκε φέτος ο Κίσσαμος με το Ρέθυμνο ( ή μήπως όχι);

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εχετε ξαναδει τις εταιρειες _Σιγαλα_ και _Τυπαλδου_ να διαφημιζονται μαζι?
Have you ever seen the _Sigalas_ and _Typaldos Lines_ advertised together?

19511021 Sigalas Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .....................
>  
> Όσο για το *"Καδιώ"*,  ποητική αδεία, το μεγαλώνει πολύ σε μέγεθος. 
> Στα μάτια της, όμως, έτσι φαινόταν.
> 
> Βέβαια, αυτό που έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία είναι να απολαύσουμε τον τρόπο ομιλίας και σκέψης της μοναδικής αυτής γυναίκας.
> 
>  Παρακάτω στο βιβλίο γίνεται αναφορά και σε ένα ακόμα φορτηγό πλοίο της εταιρείας με το όνομα *"Κατερίνα".*


Ο φιλος  Roi Baudoin ανεφερε προ πολλου καιρου αυτο το μικρο φορτηγο πλοιο *Κατερινα* που ανηκε στην οικογενεια Σιγαλα που ειχε και τα επιβατηγα *Καδιω*, *Τετη*, το φορτηγο *Θεσσαλονικη* και πιθανως και αλλα.

Το *Κατερινα* ναυπηγηθηκε το 1903 απο τους  Mordey Carney  οντας ενα απο τα τελευταια πλοια που ναυπηγησαν αυτοι πριν απορροφηθουν σαν εταιρεια απο την  John I. Thornycroft & Company Limited  τον Ιουνιο 1904. Το πλοιο ειχε το ονομα *Bison* και 490 τοννους, 52,8 μετρα μηκος και 7,9 μετρα πλατος. Εμεινε στο Βρεττανικο πολεμικο ναυτικο για 44 χρονια, αποτελωντας μερος του λεγομενου βοηθητικου στολου (Royal Fleet Auxiliary). Η λιστα των πλοιων ειναι εδω  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ary_ship_names

Ιδου τι λεει για το πλοιο η ιστοσελιδα

http://www.historicalrfa.org/index.p...home/rfa-bison




> *RFA Bison
> 
> *Subsequent name:         *PARITA, KATERINA,  ORTAK&#214;Y, I.KAPLAMA, SARIKAYA*
> Builder:                              Mordey Carney, Woolston, Southampton
> Launched:                        1 November 1902
> Into Service:                      1914
> Out of service:
> Fate:                                   Sold out of service
> 
> ...


Η εταιρεια  *Katerina Compania de Vapores SA*   ηταν μια θυγατρικη της οικογενειας Σιγαλα που την εποχη εκεινη προτιμουσε την Παναμαικη σημαια στα πλοια της..

Το Miramar δινει ωρισμενα παρα πανω στοιχεια 




> IDNo:     5265796     Year:     1903
> Name:     BISON         Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     1.11.02
> Flag:     GBR         Date of completion:     3.03
> Tons:     490         Link:     1848
> DWT:             Yard No:     428 ?
> Length overall:     52.8     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     50.4         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     7.9         Builder:     Mordey Carney
> ...


Και ιδου ενα δρομολογιο  του πλοιου απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 19ης Φεβρουαριου 1948 ετσι για να θαυμασουμε τα μεγαλα ταξιδια του... Πειραιας, Ηρακλειο, Σητεια, Παχεια Αμμος, Αγιος Νικολαος, Ηρακλειο, Ρεθυμνο, Χανια, Πειραιας, Χαλκιδα, Βολος, Θεσσαλονικη!!!

19480219 Cadio.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εχετε ξαναδει τις εταιρειες _Σιγαλα_ και _Τυπαλδου_ να διαφημιζονται μαζι?
> Have you ever seen the _Sigalas_ and _Typaldos Lines_ advertised together?
> 
> 19511021 Sigalas Typaldos.jpg


Ξερουμε τωρα οτι τον Νοεμβριο του 1950 δημιουργηθηκε μια κοινοπραξια των εταιρειων Τυπαλδου και Σιγαλα. Η κοινοπραξια ειχε το *Αγγελικα*, το *Αιγαιον*, το *Ηλιουπολις* , το _Ιονιον_, το *Τετη* και το *Καδιω*.  Εδω μια διαφημιση απο τις 23 Νοεμβριου 1951

19511123 SigalasTypaldos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο τεύχος Μαρτίου του περιοδικού Shipping ο φίλος Malcolm Cranfield που έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τις παραδοσιακές ελληνικές εταιρίας της ποντοπόρου, δημοσίευσε και ένα πολυσέλιδο άρθρο για τη ναυτιλιακή δράση της οικογένειας Σιγάλα:

sigalas1.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Να γραψω και εγω , πως εντελως απροσμενα εμαθα για ΚΑΔΙΩ και ΤΕΤΗ , την Κ.ΣΙΓΑΛΑ , το σχετικο βιβλιο και την ταινια με τον Φωτοπουλο .
Πασχα πριν 3 χρονια , ο 90χρονος τοτε πεθερος μου , αρχισε να μας λεει πως βρεθηκε τραυματιας , (πριν η'' μετα την Μακρονησο δεν εχω καταλαβει ) , υπηρετοντας την στρατιωτικη θητεια στον εμφυλιο. Νοσηλευοταν στον Ερυθρο Σταυρο και τους ειπαν , οτι ολοι οι τραυματιες που ειναι σε καλη κατασταση ,θα πανε για αναψυχη φιλοξενουμενοι σε διαφορα σπιτια ,στην Κρητη .
Μας λεει λοιπον με πολυ απλο και φυσικο τροπο , λες και εμεις θα ξεραμε , '' πηγαμε με την ΤΕΤΗ '' . 
Αρχικα σκεφθηκα λογω ηλικιας , δεν μας τα λεει καλα .Ηταν αρκετες οι λεπτομερειες ομως ,που με εκαναν να μπω επι τοπου στο ιντερνετ και ψαχνοντας , βρηκα ολα τα σχετικα και πολυ σημαντικα .

----------


## Ellinis

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι ο καπετάν Γιώργος Σιγάλας (στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία) είχε εμπλακεί στην ακτοπλοΐα τουλάχιστον από τη δεκαετία του 1910. 
GASigalas.jpg

Πιο συγκεκριμένα το 1916 απόκτησε το ατμόπλοιο ΕΙΡΗΝΗ που ταξίδεψε υπό την "Ατμοπλοΐα Κυκλάδων Γ. Σιγάλα", ενώ τον επόμενο χρόνο εμφανίζεται υπό τη "Λακωνική Ατμοπλοΐα Σιγάλα, Μπαίζου & Σια". Το 1917 πούλησε το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ και απέκτησε μερίδιο στο ΙΟΥΛΙΑ που ταξίδευε υπό "Κυκλαδική Ατμοπλοΐα Π.Σκαμπαβία & Γ.Σιγάλα". Τον επόμενο χρόνο πούλησε και το ΙΟΥΛΙΑ, αλλά αργότερα ανάφερεται οτι είχε κατά διαστήματα εκμεταλλευτεί και τα επιβατηγά ατμόπλοια ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ, ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ και ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ. Αν τα δυο πρώτα είναι τα ακτοπλοΐκά που έχουμε δει εδώ και εδώ αντίστοιχα, τότε μπορεί μόνο τα είχε ναυλώσει καθώς από τις αγοροπωλησίες τους δεν προκύπτει να περιήλθαν ποτέ στην ιδιοκτησία του Γ. Σιγάλα. Όσο για το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ αυτό αναφέρεται στην παρακάτω είδηση του 1923 οτι βυθίστηκε.
zakynthos sigala 1923.jpg

Ένα επιβατηγό ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ που θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτό του Σιγάλα, είναι το παρακάτω που εμφανίζεται σε κατάλογο πλοίων του 1908:
Image1.jpg

----------

